# Building A Lean-to Shelter



## churumbeque

CharliGirl said:


> This summer, my dad and I are planning on building a second lean-to shelter for the horses, since the one they have now is too small for everyone. I've been looking online to find plans and ideas, but I'm not coming up with anything that is free.
> 
> Our current lean-to is located at the lowest part of their pasture, so it is ALWAYS muddy in and around it. Besides building the new lean-to on higher ground and have the opening face the south, is there any other location considerations I should know about? How large should a lean-to be for 3 horses? We would keep the original lean-to, so they will have extra shelter in case somebody gets chased out.
> 
> Any advice? My dad and I do have construction experience (we built a chicken coop 2 years ago), so not everything will be new to us.
> 
> Pictures, plans, and ideas for an equine shelter would be appreciated as well!


When I built mine I just took large treat posts and put them below the frost line in concrete. The backside is lower so rain runs off the back. I put a header in the front and back with hangers for the roof support. I think those are 2x6 or 2x8. I ran a stringer horizontally in the middle and the bottom to attach the metal siding to. 
My lean to is 8x12 and that is really not large enough for 2 horses. I will probably add another 8' to it this year to make it 20'
It is very important to line the interior with plywood so they do not kick threw it and cut themself


----------



## CharliGirl

churumbeque, how did you attach the angled roof onto the main posts? My dad is concerned on how to get all of the angles to match up.


----------



## Sahara

Pics of mine: 15ft x 24ft roughly


----------

